# Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel



## Azrail_ (22. Oktober 2019)

*Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Hallo zusammen,

mein erster Thread hier. 
Ich habe hier Kopfhörer, bei denen ich den Lautsprecher mit dem Chip verbinden muss. Die Kabel sind in beide Richtungen noch dran, ich muss also nur die Kabel verbinden..
Das erste Problem: die Kabel sind mehrsträngig (ohne Mantel).. ich hoffe ihr wisst durch das Bild, was ich meine. 
Das zweite Problem: ich habe noch nie gelötet und kein Equipment. Kann man sie zunächst auf die "Pfuschart" zusammen verdrehen?

Ich habe gegoogelt und auch hier im  Forum gesucht, aber nichts gefunden was mir beim Abisolieren der Kabel helfen könnte..

Danke im voraus 
~Azrail_


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Da ist nur eine farbliche Lackschicht (o.ä.) drauf, die den Mantel ersetzt. Zusammenzwirbeln kann klappen, wird aber zu 95% daneben gehen. Mit dem Lötkolben bekommst du die "weggeschmolzen" und kannst sie einander verlöten, allerdings musst du die Stelle wieder isolieren.


----------



## Azrail_ (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Kannst du mir ein günstiges Lötset empfehlen? Es muss wirklich nicht viel mehr können als solche Kabel zusammenzuschmelzen.. 
Wie wär´s mit sowas hier: 
https://www.amazon.de/SREMTCH-Eletr...WW6NAFSVPXA&psc=1&refRID=B0V5716A0WW6NAFSVPXA

Schaut für den Neuling gut aus.. was sagst du? 

Vielen Dank
~Azrail_


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Geht so, das Set. 

Du mußt folgendes beachten:
- die Kabel sollten blank sein,
- man sollte zuerst die Enden beide einzeln verzinnen,
- schnell und heiß Löten,
- Kabel beim Löten fixieren.

VORHER schneidet man ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch zurecht und schiebt es über je ein Kabel.
Dann mit dem Föhn zusammenschrumpfen und die Sache hält.


----------



## colormix (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Es geht  auch  ohne  Löten  mit einer  kleinen  Klabelklemme  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die gibt es auch  in  Mini Format sieht  nur   nicht  gut aus und  ist  nicht  so ganz Fachgerecht .

Fachgerecht ist natürlich Löten und Schrumpfschlauch über die Lötstellen , ein 24/ 25 Watt Lötkolben für 15 € reicht  für  so  was locker  aus ,  Schrumpfschlauch  anschließend erhitzten damit der  sich fest zusammen zieht , 
was  immer  gut  hält     sich einfacher  löten lässt   , wenn man die Kabel  Enden  mit  einander  zusammen  verdreht  beide Enden dann erst  verlötet muss man das  nichts mehr  groß fixieren .

Wenn das Kupfer Kabel  sind  mit Bin-fanden Litze drin lässt sich das schlecht  löten .

Einfachen Lötkolben und Lötsinn bekomste z.b im Baumarkt   bei MM und  Saturn  und Realkauf,  Conrad  Elektronik  .

Wenn man das 1 x in  seinem Leben  was lötet  würde ich  erst mal mit  anderen Kabeln  die  nicht  Wichtig sind etwas üben .





Azrail_ schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/SREMTCH-Eletr...WW6NAFSVPXA&psc=1&refRID=B0V5716A0WW6NAFSVPXA
> 
> Schaut für den Neuling gut aus.. was sagst du?
> 
> ...



Löten kannste mit   jedem  Lötkolben  dafür braucht  man kein Lötset ,   für  einfache Kabel  und  etwas   Elektronik  reicht ein  16 bis  25  Watt Lötkohlen locker  aus ,  ich habe  hier auch  nur einen  sehr  einfachen  und  repariere mal ab und zu  was der  reicht   locker  aus .


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Also ich würd das Set nehmen. Für 16€ ist recht viel Zubehör dabei.


----------



## colormix (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Da ist  eine  menge  Schrott dabei z.b.  diese  sehr  billige Entlöd Pumpe die  man   nur braucht  wenn  man auf  Platinen Bauteile aus löten  möchten , die  Lötspitzen wenn man mal  Neue braucht  das  ist so ein seltsames Format  was schwer nach zukaufen  ist .
ich würde einen   einfachen   16 bis 25   Watt  Lötkolben  kaufen  mit Lötzinn den  man fast  überall bekommt ,
bei  Internet Bestellungen komme noch  Versandkosten drauf >> etwas  viel Aufwand  für   so eine  Kleinigkeit nur Kabel Löten .


----------



## CiD (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> z.b.  diese  sehr  billige Entlöd Pumpe die  man   nur braucht  wenn  man auf  Platinen Bauteile aus löten  möchten


Diese Entlötpumpe kann man so gut wie überall dort nutzen wo man Lötzinn entfernen möchte - sofern man mit der Spitze ran kommt -  nicht nur auf Platinen!



colormix schrieb:


> , die  Lötspitzen wenn man mal  Neue braucht  das  ist so ein seltsames Format  was schwer nach zukaufen  ist .


An diesen Lötspitzen ist nichts seltsames, die bekommt man zu Hauf hinterher geschmissen und sind übrigens eine Standardnorm (900M) und günstig einfach nachzukaufen.

Diese günstigen Lötsets sind natürlich nichts für den professionellen ständigen Gebrauch aber wenn man im Jahr nur ein paar mal schnell etwas Einfaches löten möchte völlig ausreichend. Man hat für den schnellen und einfachen Lötgebrauch alles dabei was nötig ist (außer vielleicht eine Dritte-Hand [Klemmen mit Lupe]).


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



CiD schrieb:


> Diese Entlötpumpe kann man so gut wie überall dort nutzen wo man Lötzinn entfernen möchte



Seit wann braucht man eine  Endlötpumpe wenn man nur Kabel zusammen löten möchte worum es hier ja geht ?
TE ist   offensichtlich auch kein Bastler das er öfter mal was gelötet hat  oder das will  und das 1.  X  was löten  will  und vll später mal wieder ein Kabel ?
Ich weiß jetzt  nicht mehr was die einfachen 25/30  Watt Lötkolben kosten es 15 EU gewesen sein oder nur 6 Eu ist schon eine weile her wo ich mir einen billigen gekauft  hatte   und der reicht völlig aus auch wenn mal etwas mehr mache.


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Macht es dem TE doch nicht so schwer. 2in1 würde ich hier machen, es gibt konfektionierte Lötverbinder, mit Schrumpfschlauch und Lot. 

https://www.amazon.de/Eventronic-Sc...Quetschverbinder-Kabelverbinder/dp/B0716GK2F2

Erst brennt man 2cm der Isolierung mit einem Feuerzeug weg, dann schiebt man so einen Verbinder über ein Kabelende, verzwirbelt dann die beiden abisloierten Kabel, schiebt den Verbinder über die Kabel und "lötet" mit einem JetFlame (nicht die Flamme dran halten, sondern etwas Abstand halten, man sieht wie das Lot flüssig wird und anfängt zu glänzen, dann hat man den richtigen Abstand und es hält)Feuerzeug. Hält für 99% der Anwendungen super. Bin zwar gdrs. auch ein Freund des richtigen Lötens, aber bei Kopfhörern muss man keine Wissenschaft draus machen und bevor er hier ein Lötkolben etc. kauft man so eine Lösung in meinen Augen viel mehr Sinn. Bei Conrad gibts diese Teile auch einzeln, sind in meinen Augen mit über 1 EUR allerdings unverschämt teuer. Wenn das aber der einzige Einsatz werden soll, dann unschlagbar.


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Schrumpfschlauch habe ich z.b. nie zur Hand ich mache das immer anders ,

vom anderem dickerem Kabel die Ummantelung ca. 2 bis 3 cm Innenteiler raus ,
das auf eine Ende vom Kabel ziehen Kabel zusammen löten dann mit Sekunden Kleber über die Lötstellen  dann die 2 bis 3 cm  Kabel Ummantelung   ganz über die  Lötstelle  drüber ziehen das alles verdeckt ist ,  an beiden Seiten noch mal mit kleinem Kabel Winder  fest  zorren > hält bombig das ist dann so stabil wie ein  Original  Kabel


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch habe ich z.b. nie zur Hand ich mache das immer anders ,
> 
> vom anderem dickerem Kabel die Ummantelung ca. 2 bis 3 cm Innenteiler raus ,
> das auf eine Ende vom Kabel ziehen Kabel zusammen löten dann mit Sekunden Kleber über die Lötstellen  dann die 2 bis 3 cm  Kabel Ummantelung   ganz über die  Lötstelle  drüber ziehen das alles verdeckt ist ,  an beiden Seiten noch mal mit kleinem Kabel Winder  fest  zorren > hält bombig das ist dann so stabil wie ein  Original  Kabel



Ist aber auch nicht richtig! Sekundenkleber würde ich auch grds. nie nehmen da der schon recht aggressiv sein kann und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Verbindungen nicht lange halten. 

Was ich schonmal mache wenn kein Schmumpfschlauch in der richtigen Größe vorhanden ist, ein Tropfen Heisskleber auf die Lötstelle und dann mit einem kleinen Stück Isolierband nochmal rumwickeln. Ist zum einen wasserdicht (durch Heisskleber) und zum anderen ist Isolierband recht beständig und auch nach Jahren noch weich genug um nicht zu brechen.


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> kleinen Stück Isolierband nochmal rumwickeln. Ist zum einen wasserdicht (durch Heisskleber) und zum anderen ist Isolierband recht beständig und auch nach Jahren noch weich genug um nicht zu brechen.



Das hält  alles nicht so Richtig ,
Du kannst auch dicken Kleber drüber machen geht auch sehr gut ,
dieses  Sekunden Gel von Uhu geht auch sehr gut das wird richtig schön fest nach einer weile *auch gleich Wasserdicht *,
der Kleber wenn der ausgehärtet ist,  ist dann auch nicht mehr Feuer gefährlich  wie  normaler Kunstzoff    dann  so zu sagen .
ich habe auf diese  weise  schon einiges zusammen geflickt , Sat/ TV Kabel da kannste richtig dran ziehen und das hält, weil meine  Ummantelung  wenn man es Richtig macht eine zusätzliche  Stabilität  der Lötstelle gibt .

Ich mache das nur noch so spart Geld und ist effektiver ,
und zwar   nicht  seit Gestern sondern seit Jahrzehnten so ,
vor allen hat man es meist schnell zur Hand und muss nix extra kaufen !


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Das hält  alles nicht so Richtig ,
> Du kannst auch dicken Kleber drüber machen geht auch sehr gut ,
> dieses  Sekunden Gel von Uhu geht auch sehr gut das wird richtig schön fest nach einer weile *auch gleich Wasserdicht *,
> der Kleber wenn der ausgehärtet ist,  ist dann auch nicht mehr Feuer gefährlich  wie  normaler Kunstzoff    dann  so zu sagen .
> ...


Na wenn es hält ist doch super. Wie gesagt, ich hätte Angst gehabt, dass der Sekundenkleber die Isolierung auf kurz oder lang auflöst. Aber wenn nicht, dann ist es super.


P.S.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Sekundenkleber wie den Dreck hasse. Zum einen verklebt es mir Trottel immer die Finger, zum anderen ist er immer eingetrocknet wenn man ihn braucht und zum dritten ist er sowieso nie da wenn man gerade welchen braucht. Daher liebe ich meinen Heißkleber!


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

ich mache das Jahrelang so weil ich keine Lust habe extra in die Stadt zu fahren um Schmumpfschlauch extra zu kaufen dauert  mir auch alles dann zu lange ,
Reparaturen sofort und nicht irgendwann sage ich immer .

Heißkleber geht auch zum Abisolieren, habe ich aber nicht und nehme Kleber 
Kleber ist aber besser weil dünnflüssiger und sich besser verteil ,
was auch sehr gut geht ist Uhu Extra das bekomste auch von den Fingern einfacher ab  das wird auch richtig Fest nach paar Stunden , mit Uhu Extra hatte ich mal Risse im Balkon Boden abgedichtet das hat Jahre gehalten .


----------



## Venom89 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> ich mache das Jahrelang so weil ich keine Lust habe extra in die Stadt zu fahren um Schmumpfschlauch extra zu kaufen dauert  mir auch alles dann zu lange ,



Das ist natürlich ein nachvollziehbarer Grund. 



> Heißkleber kannste vergessen das hält nicht gut .



Nö 



> und meine Lösungen besser halten und auch Wasserdicht sind wenn man es Richtig macht



Von "richtig" ist deine Lösung weit entfernt. Das ist richtige stümperei! Wie kommt man auf solche seltsamen Ideen? Zur Not kann man ja mal so frickeln, aber sonst?
Kaufe dir Schrumpfschlauch, nicht erst wenn du diesen benötigst. Dann musst du auch nicht beim nächsten Mal extra los.


----------



## CiD (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> *Seit wann braucht man eine  Endlötpumpe wenn man nur Kabel zusammen löten möchte* worum es hier ja geht ?


Wer hat denn das behauptet? 

Es ging nur um deine dümmliche Aussage, man bräuchte eine Entlötpumpe nur wenn man Teile von Platinen entfernen möchte.


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Kaufe dir Schrumpfschlauch



Schrumpfschlauch dichtet nicht immer Richtig ab bei   Kabeln
Sat Außen Kabel Regen u.a .   kann  Feuchtigkeit rein kommen  bei Lautsprecher Kabeln egal ,


----------



## CiD (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Schrumpfschlauch würde ich hier *nur bedingt* empfehlen weil kaum Platz in der Ohrmuschel, dass wird sonnst ziemlich eng und dabei könnten Kabeladern beschädigt werden.

Am besten die beiden Kabel vom Lautsprecher ablösen und den Lautsprecher direkt an die beiden Kabel von der Ohrmuschel anlöten (auf die Farben achten).

Ansonsten, wenn es auch "improvisiert" sein kann: An den Enden der Kabel den Lack *kurz und knapp* mit einem Feuerzeug abbrennen, sorgfältig abwischen und zusammenzwirbeln. Dann erstmal Testen ob die Lautsprecher funktionieren. 
Zur Isolierung reicht dann auch jeweils ein kleines Stück Klebeband o. flexibles Isolierband um die Verbundstellen drumherum. Das ganze dann sorgfältig in die Ohrmuschel drücken und fertig ist das Pfuschgedöhns.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch dichtet nicht immer Richtig ab bei   Kabeln
> Sat Außen Kabel Regen u.a .   kann  Feuchtigkeit rein kommen  bei Lautsprecher Kabeln egal ,



Und wo geht es hier bitte um SAT auf dem Dach?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch habe ich z.b. nie zur Hand ich mache das immer anders ,
> 
> vom anderem dickerem Kabel die Ummantelung ca. 2 bis 3 cm Innenteiler raus ,
> das auf eine Ende vom Kabel ziehen Kabel zusammen löten dann mit Sekunden Kleber über die Lötstellen  dann die 2 bis 3 cm  Kabel Ummantelung   ganz über die  Lötstelle  drüber ziehen das alles verdeckt ist ,  an beiden Seiten noch mal mit kleinem Kabel Winder  fest  zorren > hält bombig das ist dann so stabil wie ein  Original  Kabel


Pfusch, wie immer.
Die haltbarste Verbindung ist eine Lötverbindung wegen der intermetallischen Verbindung zwischen Lot und Draht.

Wie Du die Kabelbinder in einen Kofhörer bekommen willst oder gar eine Lüsterklemme, kannst Du mal probieren.


----------



## eco2006 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Du kannst   nicht  mal Kofhörer Richtig   schreiben das heißt    Kopfhörer  und  willst   anderen was ein reden .
> 
> Wenn  man keine  Ahnung  hat wie  du hier ,
> Lüsterklemme passen  nicht  in  den  KH das  ist   klar  aber alles  andere   von meinen Lösungen und meine  Lösungen sind  Zugfest  das ist grade  bei  Kopfhörer Wichtig .
> ...



Wer im Glashaus sitzt ... den Rest kannst du ja googeln.

Zum Thema:
In der Kopfhörermuschel wird die Zugfestigkeit der Verbindung nicht sonderlich wichtig sein, was du meinst ist das Kabel zum Kopfhörer. 
@TE
Ich würde es mal mit einem günstigen Lötset und einem Tutorial zum löten einfach mal versuchen, solche Dinge zu löten kann man doch ab und an mal wieder brauchen.


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Hach... es ist doch immer wieder aller erste Sahne cloromix seine Posts zu lesen. Also an alle die ihn noch nicht kennen, hört nicht auf ihn!  

@topic
Es gibt auch Schrumpfschlauch mit Harz, das quillt beim schrumpfen raus und versiegelt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Ich habe diese  Lösung  sehr  oft  verwendet u.a. auch  mal bei einigen Stecker Netzteilen  die Kabel durch trennt  und  das  gesammelte Kabel auf  2 Meter  verlängert  weil das   Original  zu  kurz war  und diese  Lösung  hält  bis heute super  gut .


Safequote für die Versicherungsdetektive


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Du kannst   nicht  mal Kofhörer Richtig   schreiben das heißt    Kopfhörer  und  willst   anderen was ein reden ..


 Einreden ... .



colormix schrieb:


> Wenn  man keine  Ahnung  hat wie  du hier ,


 Kommas kosten extra.


colormix schrieb:


> Lüsterklemme passen  nicht  in  den  KH das  ist   klar  aber alles  andere   von meinen Lösungen und meine  Lösungen sind  Zugfest  das ist grade  bei  Kopfhörer Wichtig .


 Nenne mir Deinen Deutschlehrer und ich schicke ihm 20 EUR Schmerzensgeld.





colormix schrieb:


> Man kann es auch nur  mit  Guten   Kleber  machen .


 


colormix schrieb:


> Ich habe diese  Lösung  sehr  oft  verwendet u.a. auch  mal bei einigen Stecker Netzteilen  die Kabel durch trennt  und  das  gesammelte Kabel auf  2 Meter  verlängert  weil das   Original  zu  kurz war  und diese  Lösung  hält  bis heute super  gut .


Tja, Murks bleibt Murks.


----------



## BigBoymann (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch dichtet nicht immer Richtig ab bei   Kabeln
> Sat Außen Kabel Regen u.a .   kann  Feuchtigkeit rein kommen  bei Lautsprecher Kabeln egal ,



Wenn wir jetzt anfangen wie es richtig geht, sind wir hier falsch. 

Aber es gibt auch Schrumpfschlauch mit Heisskleber, der ist ziemlich dicht. Ansonsten bleibt bei SAT sowieso nur ein wasserdichter Kompressionsstecker der halt auch als Stecker schon nicht rösten kann. Königslösung ist dann noch vorab das vergolden der Kupferader im Kabel, ich hab's bei uns auf dem Dach tatsächlich gemacht, zwar mehr aus Gründen "ich will das Mal versuchen", aber ich glaube besser,Dichter und haltbarer bekommst ein SAT Kabel nicht. Wenn du aber Geister siehst, kannste ja noch Selbstdichtendes Klebeband Drumwickeln oder aber die bereits erwähnten Schrumpfschlauche mit Heißkleber. 

Bei Kabel oder Litzen sollte man zum wasserdichten verbinden aber die ScotchLock Verbinder nehmen, die sind fettgefüllt und werden auch von der Telekom genutzt um in der Erde verlegte Kabel zu reparieren. 

Stromkabel sollte man aber gleich richtig verbinden, da ist löten nicht fachgerecht, man nutzt für sowas Wago Klemmen und zum wasserdichten Abschluss Muffe und Gießharz. Löten sollte man 230V eher und besser nicht, zum einen sollten es starre Leiter sein, die sich nunmal auch bescheiden löten lassen, zum anderen wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass löten hier eine zugelassene Methode wäre. 

Zurück zum TE, die von mir erwähnten Lötverbinder tragen nicht dick auf, eine Lötstelle ist aber generell nicht gerade biegsam und wird dabei auf Dauer brechen. Aber ich denke dennoch, dass es der einfachste, billigste und beste Weg ist.


----------



## kero81 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

eeh, doch keine wago klemmen in der gießharzmuffe. da nimmt man quetschvebinder! wir murksen doch nicht wie unser aller freund!


----------



## tandel (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Sind hier nur Pfuscher und Amateure unterwegs?
Es gibt nur eine Methode, Kabel richtig zu verbinden und die wird hier gezeigt. Alles andere ist Pfusch, egal welchen Querschnitt das Kabel hat
YouTube


Und im Ernst: Für die lackierten Drähtchen z.B. im Kopfhörer habe ich schon oft einfach nur Tesafilm genutzt um die Lötstelle zu isolieren. Im Vergleich zum Lack ist Tesafilm immer noch ein vielfaches dicker und besser isolierend nehme ich an.

Aber normalerweise nutze ich normales Isolierband, davon habe ich immer ein paar Rollen griffbereit. Schrumpfschlauch geht auch, insbesondere, wenn es ein bisschen ordentlicher aussehen soll.

Gilt natürlich nur für niedrige Spannungen und Stromstärken.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Löten sollte man 230V eher u



Das ist  bei  Kabeln auch  verboten wenn  man  es einfach macht  lt VDE .


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



colormix schrieb:


> Das ist  bei  Kabeln auch  verboten wenn  man  es einfach macht  lt VDE .


 Die VDE-Vorschrift hätte ich gern gesehen: ... .

Seit wann darf man keine 230V-Kabel verlöten?
Und wo liegen an einer Kopfhörerkapsel 230V?

Techischer Unsinn, wieder mal ... .
Junge hast Du in der Berufsschule geschlafen.
Viel länger, als ich.

Eine Lüsterklemme mit frei fliegenden Litzendrähten und Schraubbefestigung ist wohl eine der häufigsten Fehlerquellen bei Verbindungen überhaupt.


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die VDE-Vorschrift hätte ich gern gesehen: ... .
> 
> Seit wann darf man keine 230V-Kabel verlöten?



Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei 230V eigentlich nur Hartlot erlaubt ist und das übersteigt dann zu 99% die Fähigkeiten der User hier im Forum (inkl. meiner Wenigkei, der immer noch mit Bleilot lötet )

Zu dem Kollegen mit dem Widerspruch zur Wago Klemme und Gießharz. Ich weiß um die angeblichen Verlust der Federspannung und nutze selbstverständlich Fettpast in der Wagoklemme um eben dies zu verhindern


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hilfe bei Abisolieren/Löten von Kopfhörerkabel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier mal durchgefegt und das ganze OT entfernt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------

